#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  API TR 6AF and API TR AF2 Required

## kashif tufail

Please upload  API TR 6AF and API TR AF2.



ThanksSee More: API TR 6AF and API TR AF2 Required

----------


## Marty Thompson

You do not need to post request 4 times.

API Technical Report 6AF1 2nd Nov. 1998 - Technical Report on Temperature Derating on API Flanges Under Combination of Loading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Technical Report 6AF2 5th Apr. 2013 Technical Report on Capabilities of API Integral Flanges Under Combination of LoadingPhase II
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kashif tufail

Thanks Marty Thompson

----------


## gussww

please mail :tenikoe@mail.ru

he have it.

----------


## zulkennedy

Marty Thompson* i need API TR 6AF and API TR AF2* but link is dead
please share new link or please mail zulkennedy@gmail.com

----------


## Mechen

API TR 6AF-95
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zulkennedy

Mechen*
thanks for share link
can you share to another web* or please send to zulkennedy@gmail.com

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you for shared.

----------


## salzvision

Links have not been working. Kindly re-share the API-6AF2 link on urgent basis. Thanks.

----------


## ga.pe.012

> API TR 6AF-95
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear friend, could you please resend the standard? Unfortunetely the link is not working anymore.
Thanks in advance

----------


## ga.pe.012

> You do not need to post request 4 times.
> 
> API Technical Report 6AF1 2nd Nov. 1998 - Technical Report on Temperature Derating on API Flanges Under Combination of Loading
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear friend, could you please resend the standard? Unfortunetely the link is not working anymore.
Thanks in advance

----------


## ga.pe.012

Hello. Could anyone kindly share the API Technical Report 6AF2 5th edition 2010? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## ga.pe.012

> You do not need to post request 4 times.
> 
> API Technical Report 6AF1 2nd Nov. 1998 - Technical Report on Temperature Derating on API Flanges Under Combination of Loading
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear friend, could you please resend the standard? Unfortunetely the link is not working anymore.
Thanks in advanceSee More: API TR 6AF and API TR AF2 Required

----------


## ga.pe.012

Hello. Could anyone kindly share the API Technical Report 6AF2 5th edition 2010?
Thanks in advance

----------

